# Lets see them 90's ss



## guru12 (Sep 20, 2009)

I just got a Raleigh Technium frame its a mid 90's frame and would like to see all your pictures of your 90's builds


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

You first.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

It is an '89, so don't hate.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I still have it, but it's in bits now...1996 Giant Yukon running an Eno rear hub for chain tension.


----------



## flexbaba (Jan 12, 2009)

It's a Cannondale M300, CAAD1. Mid 90's I guess.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

'96 Stumpjumper. I gave it to my Brother-in-law last year built as a 1x8 because I'd rather someone ride it than have it hanging on a hook (drank the 29'er koolaid).


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

My 26er in retirement. 94 frame, some 91 bits and some more recent.


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

those green tires have "90's" written all over them!



collideous said:


> My 26er in retirement. 94 frame, some 91 bits and some more recent.


----------



## AZJP (Apr 10, 2007)

That Merlin is AWESOME!!! I used to have some of those same purple bits back in the day.

Here's mine - '93 Trek 8700:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

collideous said:


> My 26er in retirement. 94 frame, some 91 bits and some more recent


wicked nice. :thumbsup: what bars are you using? is that an MRC fork?

my 1994 Rhygin Ra is currently up at Chris Igleheart's shop stripped down to the frame awaiting horizontal dropouts and a traditional New England segmented fork. I posted a photo in the Winter Projects thread, but here it is again in its last days as a geared bike:


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

'98 Kona Kilauea with magic gear and "self made exentric hub".


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*'96 Trek 950*

USA Made steel frame, bought on ebay for $65 shipped. Previous owner had horizontal dropouts welded on, removed all traces of geary bits, and repainted the frame. My 2nd attempt at an offroad drop bar build.

Origin 8 Gary bars
generic adjustable stem (trying to dial in fit for bars)
a custom stem will likely be required, lots of rise and little reach!
Tektro linear pull levers (coming this week)
Avid SD-5 V-brakes
Salsa seatpost
Specialized cranks
UN-52 BB
marin rigid fork(will eventually be replaced with Kona P2)
Cane creek headset
Crank Bros.Mallet pedals
Bontrager gel saddle
Surly/Rhino lite rear wheel
Amp research/Mavic front wheel
WTB MotoRaptor 2.4 tires
Salsa 36T chainring
ACS 20T freewheel

Haven't taken it offroad yet, still trying to dial in the bars, but hopefully soon!


----------



## skinnyhippy (Jun 29, 2004)

1999, Generation 1 Inbred SS, sizing is 19.5in., tubing is Reynolds 853.

Have bought & sold dozens of bikes over the years, but this one has stayed!

Has been built and stripped down about 100 times, I just can't seem to bring myself to part with it. Especially now that it has a baby blue 456 brother in the stable...


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

1995 Explosif '69er :thumbsup:


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Early 90's KHS (repost)


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Old photo of an old standby: '95 Manitou HT. This is the rig's final form, and it's still pretty much just like this:

Manitou Easton ProGram frame
1990 King headset
Manitou Black 100 (yes, I know)
Sweetwings 180's
Avid Ultimate levers to Arch Supreme brakes
Manitou/Onza post
WTB SST.98 saddle
White Ind to Mavic rims via DT spokes
Avid SAAGO stem
Singulator


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Cracks?*

Have you checked the headtube for cracks recently? Those things are notorious for being wall hangers because of cracked headtubes.

Good looking bike though!:thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sick bikes here...


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Wow skinnyhippy, that first-generation Inbred is great! It's a classic already, and its legacy will do nothing but grow


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Here are a few....


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

1 cog frog said:


> Have you checked the headtube for cracks recently? Those things are notorious for being wall hangers because of cracked headtubes.
> 
> Good looking bike though!:thumbsup:


In fact, that's a warranty-frame: its predecessor was a '93 frame that cracked the head tube. We were out of warranty, but my bike shop manager sold enough Manitous that the rep sent me the replacement. This one is tuff: check out the seat stay dent. A week after building that bike in '95, I pitched it off the side of a hill in Brian Head and smashed the chainstay into a Vee shape. We foot-jammed it out straight and I said I'd ride it until it broke. I thought that might be later the same day.

Still hasn't broken despite another 14 years of regular riding on it, and I weigh a lot more now not to mention the extra leverage I put on the head tube with the chopper fork. Had to do it: 75mm wasn't enough for Noble Cyn and hey, it's an SS... I'm climbing out of the saddle anyway.


----------



## skinnyhippy (Jun 29, 2004)

Orkje said:


> Wow skinnyhippy, that first-generation Inbred is great! It's a classic already, and its legacy will do nothing but grow


thanks, it was definately the oddball for a long time! I bought it from webcyclery.com when I lived in Bend (Oregon)... It's got a weird seatpost size (27.0, I think), no disc brake tabs, is meant to run with an uncorrected for suspension rigid fork and cost around $600 for the frame when I bought it, that was all the money I had! Hard to believe its been 11 years - my truck isn't even that old & I was 22 when the ss thing got me. It rides like a dream now that its finally broken in!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

most everybody down at the VRC forum doesn't like her. it is no longer business in the front and party in the back with the brakes. its straight V's now


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Just finished reviving this 1993 Trek 930. Nice lugged handmade frame. Originally built it with some older deore canti's but in my snow ride yesterday they were less than stellar so she got an old set of vees. Best of all, I finally have a bike worthy of the purple ano aluminum ferrules I have been saving since 1995 - not to mention the pimpin' gold chainring and a set of purple ano skewers I picked up last week at a shop (still in the packaging, proudly displayed in the parts case, with 15 years of dust on them).










Pimpin' since been pimpin' since been pimpin'









Pimpin' Skewers









Most importantly, pimped out purple ferrules.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

93 Zaskar. Hard to get a good traction on frozen hill. I just need to get stronger, no?









Awsome to see oldies kicking.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

cool thread...here is one i wish i never sold


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

1996 Trek 990:


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)




----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

My single speeds:
'97 Chameleon, just over a year on the build.
'96 GT Pantera, sold it.
'99 Gary Fisher Paragon, finished it about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> wicked nice. :thumbsup: what bars are you using? is that an MRC fork?


The bars are some heavy Titec downhill bars and the fork is indeed a McMahon. I sold the fork to my LBS in the 90ies and bought a suspension fork. The shop was never able to sell it. 1" threaded steerer - who walks into a shop looking for such a thing? I bought it back years later for half of what I got for it. That was a pretty good deal


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*1991 Litespeed/CBO Fat Bastard*

Resurrected from wall-hanger to rigid SS awesomeness.

JMJ


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Does 1999 still count? This is my bike which sees, by far, the most use. It's never leaving, in fact, I'm trying to find a spare frame. It is...um...light.

An a tangentially related note, some of the technology from the 90's was pretty cool, and I still enjoy working on it when I have the chance.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

*94 Stumpjumper*

My 1994 Tange prestige Stumpjumper
This incarnation was the first SS put together from stuff lying around in the shed, with the exception of the Titec H bars, early in 2009. 
mach 1 wheels
original Stumpy LX cranks with XT flat pedals
Surly spacer kit and rear cog
Surly tensioner
XTR canti's - koolstop pads
Suntour XC pro levers
Ridden quite regularly and used at SSUK 09. Currently running 32 x 17
Will be updating it this year, looking at a 1x1 or maybe even getting track ends on the Stumpy and a cable stop for some V's......oh and a fresh paint job 










heres one on its maiden voyage with flat Specialized team bars and crappy DMR tensioner that was useless and can be seen with a peice of inner tube holding it to the frame, also look closely and you may be able to see the two remaining chainbolts :eekster:










Jamie


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Here's my 92 Serotta T-Max that I bought new then converted to SS about 10 years ago, still like riding it


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

santacruzer said:


> Here's my 92 Serotta T-Max that I bought new then converted to SS about 10 years ago, still like riding it


Wanna trade frames . seems yours is a bit small for you and mine is a bit big for me. its worth a try


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats funny you noticed that, I have the original XT seatpost on it and can see how I've raised it higher and higher over the past 18 years
I'll keep it. I only ride it a few times a year now. I did race it last year in a six hour however, boy that was brutal at the end


----------



## chuggboy (Jan 10, 2005)

My '92 GT Karakoram. I had to let the Tequila Sunrise paintjob go unfortunately, and it's currently a commuter, but it seen its fair share of trail time...


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice GT! Auh, I think you need a weed trimmer > DOH!


----------



## stick-boy1 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Concorde Kudu SS*

I bought this steel beauty in 1990 and put it in service as a SS last year. I ride it the most out of my 3 mountain bikes. Going to try and build up a modern equivalent this year if the money gods allow.


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

It's funny how the single speeds get the most ride time. I have a full suspension geared and road but my single speed mountain and rooad bike gets the most ride time.


----------



## stick-boy1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah, I took my SS old school rigid out the night before last and had a great ride. Silky smooth.

Took my 1x9 with 4" front fork out on the same trails last night and just couldn't get it together! Wrong gear, sloppy lines, and a sore shifting thumb at the end of the ride.  

I love my ss.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm loving the older GTs in this thread. If anyone sees an XL 90s GT on the cheap please PM me.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Not sure if it's 90's, but here goes.










Now collecting dust in a neighbors garage after selling it in a sweatheart deal.


----------



## Rex81 (Dec 19, 2009)

Just got this off Ebay. Put it together yesterday. 1998 Stumpy Pro.


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

Here is my GT Backwoods think its a 94, not in it's current set up but I really need to get some new pics


----------



## norton55 (Oct 5, 2005)

here is my '92 marin muirwoods. i bought it new from my dear friend snap at gianni cyclery in occidental ca.


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

1992 Specialized Rock Hopper Comp., this one is by far my favorite. How come we haven't seen the OP's ride yet?:skep:


----------



## MadDuc916 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Mid 90's Litespeed*

Here is my 1994 Litespeed Obed.
Shamano V Brakes
Mavic Crossmax Rims
Salsa Pro Moto Flat Bars
Bontrager Cranks
Thompson Seatpost
Syncros Stem
Surly Rigid Fork- Moving to Fox Float 32

As it sits, 21 pounds and change. The SS was a great way to preserve the bike, it's awesome to ride, having a ball on it.



















Keep rockin your SS's!


----------



## eman2 (May 3, 2004)

*1996 Cannondale F700*

1996 Cannondale F700 with Headshock and Eno Hub
Had a tensioner on it previously and now with the Eno hub it really cleans up the look not to mention a smoother spin. Pretty light weight at 22.5lbs. I ride is now and then but have put it up for sale now to get something else.


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

*kona humuhumunukunukuapua'a*

I'm not quite sure if it's a 1990's or early 2000's model but I sure do get asked a ton of questions when I show up with this thing for a ride.

I still have the original fork, handlebars, seatpost, and stem. I'm considering tearing it down to the frame and sending it for a re-paint with a new disc only rigid fork to match.

These pictures have been posted in other threads but here they are again:


----------



## Jason Barton (May 15, 2007)

90's GT Avalanche w/ Kooka brake levers and Rock Shox Mag 10 fork...


----------



## maxxleo (Jan 2, 2007)

*My Cindy*

My kona cinder cone 1994 (repainted)


----------



## singlespeeder (Feb 17, 2006)

*Klein Singlespeed*

Mid 90's Klein before the Trek buy out. I purchased this Pulse from a friend and striped the paint off, reworked the rear brake cable hanger so a V brake would work, then repainted the bike with automotive paint (two stage). Went after the Kawasaki green which I still love today. Oh and this bike was made to be a SS!:thumbsup:


----------



## mountainflow (Jan 24, 2007)

FoShizzle said:


> cool thread...here is one i wish i never sold


Ha! Ha! I sold one of those lightnings about a year ago. Not a bad bike, gave me over 10 years of fun!


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Previously mine. Now with a friend. 
1991 Bridgestone MB-1.


----------



## chuggboy (Jan 10, 2005)

Is it just the angle, or are the fork blades bent back a bit on the Bridgestone? Up at the crown. 

C


----------



## Jason Barton (May 15, 2007)

'90's Trek 830 Antelope...


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

chuggboy said:


> Is it just the angle, or are the fork blades bent back a bit on the Bridgestone? Up at the crown.
> 
> C


Hmm looks like it, but its just the angle. The fork spins freely in the headset and doesnt seem to be misaligned after eyeballing it up close.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

'92 or '93 Jamis Dakota


























Old Bridgestone touring fork, 5 arm LX cranks, Big Cheese ring....

Some updates lately, Paul E-levers, SD Ti brakes, Cook Bros cranks, and some others.

Comes in at a tab above 19lbs now. A little less when I run XDX tires.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

umarth said:


> It is an '89, so don't hate.


Sweet! Mine too.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Central Scrutinizer said:


> Sweet! Mine too.


I like the size of yours. Mine is much smaller and I wish it was a bit bigger. Great bike though.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

My brother bought this Hardrock in '99...but I am not sure if it is a '99 or '00 model. Just finished up the SS conversion on it for him for xmas (which is why there is a bow on the handlebar).


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Just finished re-building it... added the brakes and returned the drop bars.

90's GT Karakoram.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

my moots rigor mootis. i think its a 91


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

*94' Mb5 Ss*

Relegated to townie duty now with north road bars, but it has seen quite a few trails...


----------



## kbporter (Dec 12, 2008)

95 Trek 930


----------



## chanorama (Apr 4, 2008)

Just finished this NOS 99 Zaskar frame SS, and posted in GT forum here:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=586434


----------



## jesperC (Sep 8, 2005)

My old Kona from -94. Refitted with track dropouts as the frame broke near one of the original ones.









//j


----------



## Anita Handle (Nov 21, 2004)

I want to play!

97-ish DeKerf Generation. Bought it in 99 or so and rode it geared and suspended for years, rebuilt it with a nice Wily fork and eccentric hub. Have been thinking of selling it to get a dedicated 29er SS frame but this thread makes me think I shouldn't.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

There is something about DeKerf frames that I just love (aside from the beautiful seat stay bridge)....they always look right....just like a steel hardtail should. Lovely bike!


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

*"Blanca"*

1994 MB-1
highlights include paul brakes, WI ENO eccentric + WI FW. Custom ano'd thomson post and mary bars.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

My Baby, Dont rag on the PINK bar ends. They came outta the parts bin and are a must have on the bike until i get some wider bars. Shes a Schwinn Cimarron from the late 80's. Ever since her birth my geared bike collects dust in jealousy.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

collideous said:


> My 26er in retirement. 94 frame, some 91 bits and some more recent.
> Haha, I was born in '91.....


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)




----------



## brianb (Apr 25, 2004)

*rockhopper*

This was bought 2nd hand as my wife's around-town bike, then it morphed into my commuter, then I converted it SS for my younger brother to take to Amsterdam as he went to live w/ his girlfriend. He came back to the US several months later, but the bike never made it back. When pressed about it, incoherent mumbling followed. Apparently it was quite the head turner there.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

All Sweet!


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I see several bikes that have the diagonal droupouts, without a chain tensioner. Is that working just as well as actual horizontal dropouts?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

c_kyle said:


> I see several bikes that have the diagonal droupouts, without a chain tensioner. Is that working just as well as actual horizontal dropouts?


my moots has a http://forwardcomponents.blogspot.com/


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

c_kyle: diagonal drops (usualyl called semi-horizontal) work fine for SS use. 
lots of older but still trail-worthy frames had them in the early 90's, if you're lucky and have an old frame with them in the garage or something, it's a great and easy starting point. 

veloreality: what the heck did you ride into? that's hilarious!
i love the break line between crud and clean!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

byknutsi love the break line between crud and clean![/QUOTE said:


> trippy huh?
> i rode at 6 in the morning and at the top of the climb it was compleely foggy. with the trail being hardpack with some dust it all kinda stuck that way from my descent.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

quite honestly, it looks very artistic and almost planned.
like you'd shot it with spray foam (spray-clay?! LOL)
I say shoot some good pics and send them off to a magazine or something.
It's definitely a neat effect that exudes "screaming so fast through the world that only the leading edge of my bike accumulates dirt"
:thumbsup:


----------



## jbx tacos (Sep 11, 2008)

1996 Giant ATX890
mostly original except for mosso fork


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

1997 CAD3 recently converted


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*My 1990 Rockhopper Comp*

First production MTB I ever bought new. Added the Judy XC in 1995. Recently revived and morphed into an SS.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

eman2 said:


> 1996 Cannondale F700 with Headshock and Eno Hub
> Had a tensioner on it previously and now with the Eno hub it really cleans up the look not to mention a smoother spin. Pretty light weight at 22.5lbs. I ride is now and then but have put it up for sale now to get something else.


I had the same bike. I rode the sh!t out of it for two years before it cracked. The front hub and cranks are still kicking on the bike I replaced it with, 14 years years later.


----------



## staytuff72 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Posting*

Do I have to do this 5 times before being able to ask a question?


----------



## staytuff72 (Aug 13, 2012)

*One*

One


----------



## staytuff72 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Too*

Too


----------



## staytuff72 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Tres*

Tres


----------



## staytuff72 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Fo!*

Fo!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

1994 Rhygin Ra.

From this:










To this:


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

^^Sweeeet!!


----------



## Treadhead (Jul 4, 2005)

*1994 Stumpy*

Found an old chain that fit perfectly.......


----------



## nmeofun (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's mine; it's a 94 or 95, not sure, but I've had it since new. Just made it a SS a couple of weeks ago and already it's getting more miles than my geared bikes!


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> 1994 Rhygin Ra.
> 
> From this:
> 
> ...


looks like a substantial transformation....from what I can see in addition to the sliding dropouts you changed it to a disc only frame, moved the cable stops on the top tube, and got a metal head badge? Was this one yours from the start? Who did the welding work?


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

It's a 1996 Trek 7000 converted with Magic gear.


----------



## kayakpete (Mar 3, 2009)

1992 SlingShot SS.


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

*1994 GT Karakoram*

32x16 magic gear.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

apat13 said:


> looks like a substantial transformation....from what I can see in addition to the sliding dropouts you changed it to a disc only frame, moved the cable stops on the top tube, and got a metal head badge? Was this one yours from the start? Who did the welding work?


The chainstays and seat stays were replaced to accomodate the disc brakes as well as a wider tire (2.5). I chose Paragon for the sliders as I've had them before and like them. Cable stops were indeed moved also. The head badge was made by Jen Green. She does great stuff. All of the work on the frame was performed by Circle A Cycles in Providence. Chris and Brian are great guys and really talented. They do especially good work in the paint department. I purchased this frame brand new in 1994 so after 18 years, it deserved a makeover!


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*1993 ish*

Re-painted by Klein to this linear blue. Currently 24x22 or can be run as 34x22. also.


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

Glad this got resurrected. Here's my first mountain bike, and first single speed. Got me hooked on both.


----------



## DEADBEEF (May 25, 2005)

I'll play.. 1999 Homegrown Pro.


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

*1997 Kona Hei Hei*


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

Lovin' that hei hei.


----------



## umdnjay (Apr 6, 2010)

recently converted to SS for commuting


----------

